# Tour de Georgia (x-post)



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

As the TdG draws closer, I'm hoping for some more details from people who have scoped out a place to watch. Any Georgians able to help me here?

I'd like to watch Friday's stage north of Dahlonega. It looks like one of the KOM lines is going to be ridden twice? Hwy 60? Where's a good place to stand? 

On Saturday, obviously I want to watch the Brasstown Bald climb. What is the name/number of the road? Any info on how best to get there and avoid any road-closings?

ALso, any routes for a good Sat morn. road ride before the Tour (need to make a loop, but would like to try the Brasstown bald climb)? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## k13 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Ditto*

I'm stating in Hiawassee and would love to have the same info you are looking for.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

i found this :

http://www.mountaintopga.com/images/1_tdg.PDF

My husband and I are planning to do it.

Unfortunately, I still don't know exactly where I'm going to try to be to watch Friday's stage.


----------



## k13 (Aug 21, 2002)

litespeedchick said:


> i found this :
> 
> http://www.mountaintopga.com/images/1_tdg.PDF
> 
> ...


Thanks, I wanted to do that ride,but i am not getting down there until around 9.
Guess I will take the shuttle that runs from 8-12 to the top, and maybe ride the hill after the race.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Litespeedchick--Woody's Gap is a good place to watch the Friday Tour De Georgia stage. It would almost be better to park in Dahlonega and ride up there (it's only about 15 miles). Traffic and parking are going to be a nightmare. You will get to see them twice on Woody's Gap (KOM sprint). It's the third gap in the popular route of "Three Gap" around here. See my web page at http://www.southeasterncycling.com/georgia.html for some links to 3 gap maps. 

Traffic will NOT be allowed onto Brasstown Bald, not even media cars. The parking is *very* limited. The best thing to do will be to park somewhere and hike up or ride your bike. (I'm media, and *I* can't even get up to the top. We are hiking in.)


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks! Sorry to be dense, but I can't figure out from your link how to get to the Three Gap Map. RT sent me a link to 6 Gap, but it was still kind of hard to figure out exactly where the various roads were. Woody's Gap sounds like a good idea...I'd like to see them twice! Maybe they'll be tired and going slow the second time! What road is Woody's Gap on? 

The orgainizer for the "tour the bald" ride we are doing Sat. said not even bikes would be allowed up on Brasstown Bald (not that I could likely ride up it from what I hear anyway!)

Say Hi if you see a short redhead and a big guy who looks exactly like my avitar on MTBR...both on Litespeeds. 

Danna


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Try this page:

http://www.sadlebred.com/gamaps.html


----------



## russ6789 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Tour of Georgia*

Brasstown is going to be really crowded. You might park at the state park on the north side of Neel's, just before the left turn for Wolf Pen (it'll be on the Six Gap map). Then ride over to and up Jack's which is the point where the dead end road up Brasstown starts. You'll get to your car easier on two wheels after the finish. I imagine Lance will be flown out.
Another option is to park early part way up the south side of Hog Pen (another KOM spot, also on the Six Gap map), do three gap and come back to see the steep part of Hog Pen (after the false summit/dip/downhill). Watch the Brasstown on OLN on the couch.

I agree the Woody's would be a nice ride, and would solve the traffic/parking problem on Friday. You could do the rest of three gap clockwise after the Tour passes through, though you'll add some climbing to get back to the car.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

*Shuttle Question/info*



k13 said:


> Thanks, I wanted to do that ride,but i am not getting down there until around 9.
> Guess I will take the shuttle that runs from 8-12 to the top, and maybe ride the hill after the race.


Can you strap your ride onto the shuttle and ride back down after the finish? Where can I find more info on the Shuttle of which you speak? My 11 year old son and I are coming down and want to camp Friday night, but need to be somewhere to see the climb on Sat.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

don't know, but here's the number for the brasstown bald visitor info center 703-896-2556


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Correction: I think they meant that the organized ride was not allowed to go up the Bald, however, on the TdG website seems to say you can ride up to a viewing spot.


----------

